# the x-cube 4



## daniel0731ex (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4651976


it's a new 4x4 designed by a taiwanese cuber, who claims that they're his own original design.

he said he's going to patent it soon






lol at the "4 spring" part


----------



## Escher (Aug 5, 2009)

looks like x-cube 4 = DIY V-cube 4 to me, given the shape of the pieces and general design.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 5, 2009)

It appears to be copied straight from the patents of Verdes.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like the mythical V-Cube 4 to me. And it looks good too. By having a chance of patenting the idea, it must be different enough to not infringe patent law.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 5, 2009)

i dont know, but isn't the4 chinese 9x9 also copied from verds'???

but you guys are having different attitudes toward these two puzzles:confused:


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 5, 2009)

Perhaps its because this 4x4 will revolutionize 4x4-ing much like the v cube 5 did for 5x5-ing.

I mean, its not like we didnt see this coming. The patents and general scheme of the puzzle has been known for years, even before the v cubes were produced on a commercial level.

People could have easily produced such goods.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 5, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Looks like the mythical V-Cube 4 to me. And it looks good too. By having a chance of patenting the idea, it must be different enough to not infringe patent law.


Ah, but in China, patent law is a VERY different story.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Aug 5, 2009)

Kind of neat seeing what the V-Cube 4 will look like. But I wish this compan(y)(ies) would stop making knockoffs!


----------



## panyan (Aug 5, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> It appears to be copied straight from the patents of Verdes.



i agree, it is essentially a v4


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! It's really beautiful though!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 5, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Kind of neat seeing what the V-Cube 4 will look like. But I wish this compan(y)(ies) would stop making knockoffs!



actually, this is just a small taiwanese team of cubers 


anyone here know how to use PTT?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks....delicious.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 6, 2009)

Man, this looks awesome. From the look of the inside, I don't think it will have a clicking mechanism. That's good news


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2009)

me want  (it's so awesome that I can't even form correct sentences)


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 6, 2009)

Verdes is slow. So I would agree that this V4 might just wake him up after the V9


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 6, 2009)

i want one lol...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 6, 2009)

As anti knockoff and patent violation as I am, I can't deny that I'm very interested in seeing a video of this.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Perhaps its because this 4x4 will revolutionize 4x4-ing much like the v cube 5 did for 5x5-ing.




I disagree. I doubt the V4 will be that amazing.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Perhaps its because this 4x4 will revolutionize 4x4-ing much like the v cube 5 did for 5x5-ing.



I think the Meffert's 4x4 (and its subsequent clones) have done that already. Times have gone down a lot since it was released because now everyone can have access to a really good 4x4. As good as this mechanism looks (well, it looks like the V5 mechanism, so of course it looks good ) I honestly don't think it can possibly turn out significantly better than the Meffert's style ones are.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 6, 2009)

> 心得:
> 
> 這是一顆很妙的方塊，其中一點是....光組到好就花了 6小時
> this is a really neat cube. but one thing is that it took me 6 hours to assemble it
> ...




just some quick crappy translation


----------



## jcuber (Aug 6, 2009)

If all that is true, verdes may not be able to compete price-wise.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 6, 2009)

I want one <3


----------



## Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4651976
> 
> it's a new 4x4 designed by a taiwanese cuber, who claims that they're his own original design.
> 
> ...



Beautiful, to me it looks like a V-cube design, I wonder what it is that makes it unique and a new design. Anyone? I guess it will have an asymmetric core like the eastheen, else it would misalign without the V cube clicking constructition

My best guess V-cube type design with a Eastheen type core, might be considered as different as the original V-cube , unique design?
Still very nice puzzle construction


----------



## TomZ (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks like it was 3D printed in SLS format rather than mass manufactured.

I don't think you can expect a mass produced version of this soon as they state: "Currently under way to find the patent, as well as *partners*" - Which makes me think they are searching for funds to produce it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 6, 2009)

I only see one problem with it that no one has pointed out, how will the core stay in alignment?

If all the sides are like the one cross section shown, how will the core stay in alignment?


----------



## TomZ (Aug 6, 2009)

Glue a corner to the core and you've solved the problem.

"My best guess V-cube type design with a Eastheen type core, might be considered as different as the original V-cube , unique design?"
I think that would infringe not only the V-Cube patent but also EastSheen's patent.


----------



## xb27 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dear cubers

Thanks for visiting my blog and thanks for the discussion of my X-Cube 4. But I think there is some misunderstanding to explain.

I love V-Cubes , thats why I have a lot of them. I know that the V-6 has a major problem of its center layer ( Everyone know it! )
My research of X-Cube 4 is just a solution of the V6 problem. It can be used for all even number layer cubes(V6 V8 V10.....)

The images you see is just a prototype of my X-Cube with the center which I designed myself.
The structure of the V4 liked pieces is just for testing , not my "patent" for. But due to the commercial classified , I cannot post the images of the center piece detail of it . That's why it looks "a totally V4".

Don't worry , I am not trying to infringe V-patent nor East Sheen's. Even a cooperation with them is a good way to me , because I am just a cuber(but I don't know how to do it... lol).
Thanks for your remind, and also wish you will like the X-Cube series after produced.
Best wishes,
xb27 ; a small cuber in Taiwan


----------



## xb27 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is some video of it 

X-Cube 4x4 Test Twist by xb27 85.98 sec

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTwW3tca84s


----------



## Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

xb27 said:


> Dear cubers
> 
> Thanks for visiting my blog and thanks for the discussion of my X-Cube 4. But I think there is some misunderstanding to explain.
> 
> ...



Great, so it is the core and centerpieces that is unique, sounds great, a cooperation with V-cube sounds like music in my ears
I hope it works out for you


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2009)

I would love to see co-operation between you and Verdes, to see this commercially produced. It looks incredible in the video.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I have seen the Youtube video and it looks like a very good 4x4 cube. And I did not notice one lockup when using the r and l slices. I would actually like to buy this cube whenit comes out.


----------



## xb27 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am interested in how did the floor master(Mr. Daniel) find my blog....lol


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is amazing. I'm really really looking forward to owning a 4x4x4 this good.
The world needs better 4x4x4s, and you have the power to give it to us!


----------



## xb27 (Aug 7, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> This is amazing. I'm really really looking forward to owning a 4x4x4 this good.
> The world needs better 4x4x4s, and you have the power to give it to us!



Thank you ~~and I will try my best!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 7, 2009)

xb27 said:


> I am interested in how did the floor master(Mr. Daniel) find my blog....lol



(hands up)alright 


i have been roaming in the ptt rubik's site for quite a while(before i came to this forum). i tried to join there, but i have no idea of how to use the ptt thingy. so i gave up and found/joined this forum. but i still sometimes look at the threads there. so i have been posting a lot of stuff here that i found, such as the 暴力調整法, fixing the loose eastsheens, etc.

yeah, i know it's kinda stupid


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> xb27 said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in how did the floor master(Mr. Daniel) find my blog....lol
> ...


I personally find you a great resource of cube information other than English speaking communities. Besides Asia has so much of a population, there is bound to be more news there.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > xb27 said:
> ...



cool, THX!


----------



## mark3 (Aug 8, 2009)

I volunteer myself to be a tester for this product.


----------



## xb27 (Aug 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> (hands up)alright
> 
> 
> i have been roaming in the ptt rubik's site for quite a while(before i came to this forum). ...........



Good job Daniel!!! You r the first man I've heard that knows PTT in another country. So do you have the PTT ID?
Or just use the Internet to view PTT page?


----------



## elfie (Aug 8, 2009)

wow nice size and looks like a really nice speedcube..is it light? i would really like to try out this cube
my mefferts is really big and kind of lock up


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 8, 2009)

xb27 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > (hands up)alright
> ...



no. i don't know how to use it


BTW my signature is also copied from a user there


----------



## xb27 (Aug 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> no. i don't know how to use it
> 
> BTW my signature is also copied from a user there



Thats OK~~But If you want to know it 

I will tell you it step by step


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 13, 2009)

xb27 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > no. i don't know how to use it
> ...



cool! i'd love to!!


----------



## iiReplay (Nov 3, 2009)

whats with all the textured parts


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 3, 2009)

Texture due to the printing process, I assume?


----------



## gyc6001 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just as I was thinking of this kind of mechanism in my mind: larger centres, larger inner edges, screw-spring structure, rounded edges.
but it's kinda surprise when I first saw the picture.


----------



## yockee (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm guessing the Maru wasn't out yet during these conversations?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2010)

yockee said:


> I'm guessing the Maru wasn't out yet during these conversations?


----------



## ishumprod (Dec 8, 2010)

+1


----------



## cisco (Dec 8, 2010)

cool, somebody stole my avatar at twistypuzzles LOL

I was wondering... when did I write that?


----------



## michaelwang96 (Dec 30, 2010)

xb27? when will this cube come out? I really want it!!! xD
P.S. when it comes out can you tell me where to buy it? thx!


----------



## theace (Dec 30, 2010)

It's already out. You can pre order it from quite a lot of stores. Have a look in the hardware area


----------



## michaelwang96 (Dec 30, 2010)

kk thx


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 30, 2010)

So....which to buy, guys? dayan-mf8 or X-cube?


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2010)

Most people have only had the cube a few hours. I'm not committing any money in an X-Cube until I hear how it is after broken in.


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 30, 2010)

i agree totally....i'm probably going to wait a week, see everybody's impressions, then order....


----------



## Tesseract (Dec 30, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> So....which to buy, guys? dayan-mf8 or X-cube?


The thing I can`t quite to understand: it is so many variety of designs of 4x4x4-s, there is enoght to have a wide choice. So why such a good ideas can`t be applicable to 6x6x6 (just to be approximated to one layer additional)? In this case it will break the V-monopoly on hi-order cubes - coz the only remarks I can read now: it`s V-patent copy...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 27, 2011)

i own an x cube 7.... its the same size as my QJ 5x5.... it came looser than i like but its a diy and its very smooth right out of the box


----------



## theace (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that even out yet?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 27, 2011)

theace said:


> Is that even out yet?


 i think that guy is crazy
YOU DON'T HAVE IT? HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 27, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> i own an x cube 7.... its the same size as my QJ 5x5.... it came looser than i like but its a diy and its very smooth right out of the box


 
Judging by his join date, post count, average, and YouTube videos I doubt he has one of xb's 7x7s. If he were someone like Dan Cohen and got a test prototype I'd be a little more willing to believe but I don't see how he could get one unless he knows xb personally.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2011)

There is a Chinese knockoff 7x7 that uses "X-cube" as its trademark.


----------



## theace (Feb 27, 2011)

How much does that thing cost and where can I find it?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 27, 2011)

theace said:


> How much does that thing cost and where can I find it?


A: Don't buy it it's the poorest and saddest knockoff I've ever seen. 
B: The guy who bumped this thread is just a troll or an extreme noob. He doesn't have one.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2011)

* one V-cube 7 as prototype -- $40
* open molds in China -- $1000
* plastic feedstock -- $500
* manufacturing cost -- $600
* assembly line -- $500

* the lulz of the final product -- priceless


----------



## theace (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol. May as well invest in a v cubes set haha!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 23, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> A: Don't buy it it's the poorest and saddest knockoff I've ever seen.
> B: The guy who bumped this thread is just a troll or an extreme noob. He doesn't have one.


 
im a girl and when i get the vid from my camera i'll post it. It is out and the only reason i have it is because its out in china and i had someone give it to me when they came back from china. i know for sure it's way worse than the 
V7. it was good at first (i posted it without playing with it much) but now its super loose. i have the yellow version. im not sure how much it costs. the only reason i don't have a v cube is because my parents don't want to spend money and since the only way you can get them is online, i can't get one. 

all they did was copy v cube, change everything from v cube to x cube, make a different mechanism, make the whole cube smaller, and make the packaging a little different.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqbMF-AKmDI


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 9, 2011)

i know this is a bump but the video is up. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N75i3ns-eLI


----------

